# Troublesome penguin tetra!



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

So my nan has a small 38l tank. She currently keeps 2 red honey gourami, 2 pltys and one peguin tetra. Tank is fine but the penguin tetra is very territorial and trys to kill most things. It was origionally part of a shoal of four but chased and killed the others. He then started on the neons which he killed aswell. We then bought four of the gourami and he has chassed them which I believe stressed them out and killed them. We then got three platys and one has died aswell. We bought the gourami and platys as they are bigger than him and we thougfht he wouldnt try to chase these but he does!

Is there anything we can do?


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Rehome the penguin tetra to save his life and those around him.

Penuin tetras are really underestimated. They are lovely fish but need to be kept in groups of at least 10 and need at least 3ft if not 4ft (125-250 liters). If the fish are happy, they dont nip, the more unhappy the fish is, the more aggressive they are.

Best off rehoming the poor mite to someone or a shop with others.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Moogloo said:


> Rehome the penguin tetra to save his life and those around him.
> 
> Penuin tetras are really underestimated. They are lovely fish but need to be kept in groups of at least 10 and need at least 3ft if not 4ft (125-250 liters). If the fish are happy, they dont nip, the more unhappy the fish is, the more aggressive they are.
> 
> Best off rehoming the poor mite to someone or a shop with others.


why does none of the literature on tropical fish ever mention the penguin tetra's tendency for aggression unless kept in large shoals? silvertips are like it, too. the books/mags don't mention that, either.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with Moogloo and that tank is really too small for the fish that are in it aswell.Don't buy anymore fish as the tank is too small,just rehome the poor tetra and keep what you have got.

Do you know what sex the gouramis are?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure what sex the gouramis are! Will most likely regime him then to a shop. Hopefully the other fish will come out more. He doesn't nip fins at all he just chases most things!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

It's because he hasn't got space to create his own territory and feels threatened and stressed so is constantly in attack mode.He needs a large school to feel safe and a larger area to live.


----------

